# 18 in csl wheels on mk4 gti........................



## youngrome16 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm planning on running some csl wheels on my mk4 gti. The fitment is 18x8 front, 18x9 in the rear, the offset is 35mm and also need to run a 20mm wheel adapter from ecs tuning to fit 5x120 wheels. What type of tires should I get cuz i want a staggard look and also should i run a camber kit? I'm open to hear any suggestions.............


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 18 in csl wheels on mk4 gti........................ (youngrome16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngrome16* »_I'm planning on running some csl wheels on my mk4 gti. The fitment is 18x8 front, 18x9 in the rear, the offset is 35mm and also need to run a 20mm wheel adapter from ecs tuning to fit 5x120 wheels. What type of tires should I get cuz i want a staggard look and also should i run a camber kit? I'm open to hear any suggestions.............

camber kit? do you mean camber plates up front, because they are very costly or do you mean camber shims in the rear or both?
do you want the stretch the same on the wheels? could do a 205/40 and a 215/40|225/40 (if you want to stay with a 40 series tire)


----------



## youngrome16 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 18 in csl wheels on mk4 gti........................ (audi666)*

I wouldn't mind stretching the tires but as far as tire size goes i just want a nice stance with my wheels so any recommendations?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 18 in csl wheels on mk4 gti........................ (youngrome16)*

Check this thread and adjust accordingly on your tastes. I love that wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4160898


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 18 in csl wheels on mk4 gti........................ (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_
do a 205/40 and a 225/40


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: 18 in csl wheels on mk4 gti........................ (audi666)*

here is some pics of those wheels on my car. my wheels sizes are the same. my final offsets are 10 front and 7 rear.
tire sizes are 215 40 and 225 40


----------



## youngrome16 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 18 in csl wheels on mk4 gti........................ (vwgolfracer)*

what size adapters are you running?


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: 18 in csl wheels on mk4 gti........................ (youngrome16)*

1.3 in up front and 1.5 inche in the rear
both front and rear fenders were widened about and inch though


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you can run the falken 452's for more clearance, they have a rounded sidewall so compared to other tire models of the same sizing, it'll look a bit more stretched.


----------

